# eyes open st human contact....



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

well after a day off i turned up and my little ones were all over the viv eyes wide open and playing!!
had a sex and it looks like choc female, classic female and male classic but im not expert...
so i got my first handle of them:


















































































we had a few little attempts at a spray and your all right it dose stink,
smelt like weed, even with doors closed the whole shop stunk lol...
its all good though well worth it and they were fine out of the enclousre just like mummy...

hope you all like 
Jon


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

they are so cute.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

oh my how cute are them :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

awsome i turn to mush everytime i go in there lol....


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

gorgeous jon, really lovely 

i must get over and see you guys 

N


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

AWWW! How cute are they!!


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

they are gorgeous


----------



## gee281 (Dec 30, 2007)

they be lovel little things:mf_dribble:


----------



## Boothy (Feb 26, 2008)

nice :2thumb:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Shame about the others tho Jon (Bloody kids!). How long would it take them to not spray at people when they get scared do you think? How much are they gonna be (or is Tina keeping them?)


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

WE GOT MORE BABIES TODAY!!!! ANOTHER MOTHER!!
2 LIVE ALBINOS
1 STILL BORN ALBINO (i think not seen it move but not interrupted her)
2 classics one now called bandit as it has a mask on and skull cap lol they have very aberrant patterning!!!

yay sorry for caps im still so excite lol
pics soon
Jon


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

carisma02uk said:


> WE GOT MORE BABIES TODAY!!!! ANOTHER MOTHER!!
> 2 LIVE ALBINOS
> 1 STILL BORN ALBINO (i think not seen it move but not interrupted her)
> 2 classics one now called bandit as it has a mask on and skull cap lol they have very aberrant patterning!!!
> ...



congratulations!!! :flrticcys as soon as mums settled please


----------

